

Infographic: How the average person uses their mobile phone - bozzie123
http://bozzie123.blogspot.com/2011/04/infographic-what-does-bob-think-about.html

======
splish
Why not use the source link?

[http://www.esendex.co.uk/blog/post/what-does-bob-think-
about...](http://www.esendex.co.uk/blog/post/what-does-bob-think-aboutmobile-
marketing/)

------
bozzie123
because i wanted people who view my blog to see it as well

